# World of Seeds Landrace Afghan Kush



## Hackerman (Aug 27, 2014)

*World of Seeds Landrace Afghan Kush Feminised Seeds Specs*

*Sex:* *Feminized* *Way of cropping:* *Ind/Out* *Race:* *mazar i sarif* *Genotipe:* *100 %* *Growing time:* *1 to 2 weeks* *Harvest time:* *from 45 to 55* *Irrigation tolerancy:* *High* *Yield:* *500-600 g/plant outdoor* *Medicinal value:* *Very high* *Smell:* *Not specified* *Flavour:* *Incensed* *THC Level:* *High* *Effects:* *Narcotic* 

	3, 7 or 12 seeds per pack

*World of Cannabis Seeds Landrace Afghan Kush Feminised Seeds Info*

 	Come from montainous sistem of Hindu Kush (north of Afganistan).  Another pure landrace indica Kush, grows wild in the valleys of Armu  Darya , river that border with Tajikistan and Uzbekistan. It's a variety  very stable (almost 100% indica) and probably has been the fruit of  successives crossbacks between wild varieties Kush since the diferents  races Kush, grow nearly itself in a geographic zone relatively reduced.
	Powerfull, smells like the best afgani hashis,we can consider a very valuable like a medicinal chemiotype.




This is my next grow. Seeds are on the way.


Let's see if this is really an Indica. Better not be like the OG Kush that claimed to be Indica. LMAO


I would love to hear from anyone who has grown this.


I see one problem right off... if it really is a true Indica, I'm not going to get 50 clones off of 2 plants like I did the OG Kush. I only ordered 3 seeds.


I may need to clone clones to get enough cuttings for a full crop.


Again, a true Indy shouldn't get very tall so I might be able to go back to the 1000w light. 



And, a true Indy should finish quickly so it won't have time to grow into the light lens and burn up. LOL


I don't know..... I am hoping this one acts more like a real Indica.


I was reading some forum posts about his strain and one person commented that, "It's a Landrace you you never know what quality you'll get".


Anyone know what he meant by that?


TIA


----------



## MR1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hackerman, this is my OG Kush from Royal Queen seeds. It looks indica dominate just like the other 3 seeds I grew out. They say it is mostly sativa.

View attachment 001 (800x681).jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, they start out like that. All Indica and cute just like a beautiful blue-eyed, blonde haired German baby. Look at the first pic. My little girl at 1 month.

Then, look at her a month later. She is a green-eyed, red headed Irish monster. What happened. LOL 

View attachment babyindica.jpg


View attachment babyindica2.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 27, 2014)

This is what an Indica plant looks like. Huge difference. Gorilla, Guerrilla. LOL 

View attachment indica.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to get a late start on this crop. Herbies sent the seeds and they never got here. They sent them a second time and they are past due this time as well. Unfortunately, Herbies only sends twice so now I need to order form Attitude.

That's kind of a rip-off. They acknowledged getting my money. They wouldn't send it with any tracking because they said their packages with tracking were all getting "lost".

Even the second time, after I asked them to use tracking, they didn't.

Now, I think I'm SOL. I'll stick with Attitude.

EDIT: Perhaps I was prematurely hasty. I thought Herbie's policy was to send only twice but I don't see anything on their web site about limited number of attempts. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me. I was hoping to have these seeds sprouting by Oct 1st.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 17, 2014)

I only use The Tude, so no experience else where. Good luck on that. 

As for your previous pick about "that's what an Indica looks like" .. that's a pic of an Auto hah  That plant is about 1.5 / 2 feet tall tops. Your before/after pics above also show amazing Indica qualities. Biggest give away in this is the width of the leaves. Wide leaves = Indica. I see nothing Sativa related in that before / after pic. 

Good luck mate! The Tude should always work well for you, but it seems no matter where you get them they can get snagged. Heard a lot getting snagged when they come into certain ports. Mine comes through the same place everytime, and I haven't lost a shipment yet. Also, I can track my packages. :aok:


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh boy oh boy !!!   

I can't wait to get one of these into soil. I am going to use 1/2 Light Warrior and 1/2 Happy Frog. That was a nice mix for the clones. Perhaps the seeds will like it as well.

I only have 3 seeds so I hope for good luck.

Sorry to Herbies for being a little hasty. Still, I didn't get breeder's packs like I asked. This is the second time I have requested breeder packs when buying seeds and got little baggies. Not a big deal. It's not that I don't trust them. Rather I would like to have a souvenir. LOL

Oh boy, oh boy.

This crop is planned strictly for hash. Afghan Hash....... Yummy.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, I put this seed in soil on Friday. On Sunday morning, I noticed it was already popping it's little head through the soil.

I literally watched it grow almost 1 full inch in 1 day.

Today is Tuesday and this thing is already 2" tall. LOL Albeit, stretching a little. I will pile a little soil up next to the plant stem for support and move it a little closer to the light. 

Tiny itty bitty leaves. Never seen leaves this small on a seedling.

This is going to be a mother and guide so I hope she is healthy.

Isn't she cute? 

View attachment landrace092314-1.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 3, 2014)

This baby is growing like a weed. She has been under T5 since birth. First 2 bulbs and now 4. I will turn all all 6 real soon.

Not too bad for 2 weeks. The rah rah on the breeder site says it will be ready to clone in 3 weeks but I sure don't see that. LOL

This will serve as the mother for my next crop.

Then....... the infamous Satori. 

I need more grow rooms. LOL 

View attachment landraceseedling.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice looking plant Hackerman, looks healthy.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 4, 2014)

Looking good Hackerman.  Green MOJO.....


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, that mommy is in her 4th week of flower and her little clones look pretty sweet.

Node spacing is amazing. 

View attachment afghanclones2.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 14, 2014)

How can you select a plant as a mom before you flower her out even once???  What if she herms?  or is just not good smoke??   

your whole next run is planned on the hope you got a good phenol from 1 seed...?


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, these went to flower today.

What beautiful plants. Very lush and green.

Check out these pics of the preflower. Very nice pistils for a plant that's still on 24/0. And, look at those beautiful purple stems.

I hope these stay this nice through flowering.

Look at the poor Mommy. LOL 5'4" tall plant in a 2 quart pot. LOL She was stripped to the stem for clones except for a couple shoots that came out of the top afterward  while she was in veg for a few more weeks. LOL I must be the king of plant torture.

Well, she served her purpose and now the top cola will give me a little taste of what to expect when the others mature. Even though she was stripped, I'll still get a couple ounces. 

View attachment preflower-1.jpg


View attachment preflower-2.jpg


View attachment preflower-3.jpg


View attachment motheronharvestday-1.jpg


View attachment motheronharvestday-2.jpg


View attachment afgdayoneintoflower.jpg


----------



## moxie (Jan 7, 2015)

looks like dense buds to me , did you flower the mother late or did she stretch alot .and i'm curious as to how she smokes cause i have an original afgani #1 from seedmans seeds that i've been itching start and they may be similar , tell us how you do .


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 8, 2015)

I have not tasted the mother yet. 

As far as stretching, I have never seen a plant run like this after flip to 12/12. The mother almost DOUBLED her size after flip.

Just since that picture above, they have shot up almost 6".

I didn't expect this from an Indica. I'll post a couple pics as they progress.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 8, 2015)

Looking good Hackerman, I was wondering about that WOS land race affi. But I think I'll just have my buddy send me some beans when he goes to Pakistan, so at least I know what I'm getting.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks tasty Hackerman.  Well done...


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow! These are (so far) the nicest, healthiest plants I have ever seen.

That last pic above was 2 weeks ago. They have grown over a foot in 2 weeks. And, closer to 2 feet. They were barely at the top of the screen. Look at them, now.

And, buds are everywhere. If all things go will, this will be a great harvest. The mother is curing and smells very peppery. Can't wait to taste her.

Looking forward to turning most of this into hash. I remember the old black Afghan hash from the 60's. We'll see how close we can come to that. LOL 

View attachment Afghanclones-1.jpg


View attachment Afghanclones-2.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 21, 2015)

:shocked::shocked::holysheep::holysheep::icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 10, 2015)

Week 5. Finally stopped stretching. Buds are filling in nicely. I had to tie the 4 center buds off to the side to prevent leaf burn and bleaching. 

May be a record harvest for me for a 4x4 space. I am hoping for about 3 pounds. That would be 3 ounces per plant. Might be high hopes but those buds look pretty nice already and they are only just past the half way mark. Whatever the yield, I am putting aside a full pound of colas just to dedicate to hash.  

View attachment afghanclones-1.jpg


View attachment afghanclones-2.jpg


View attachment afghanclones-3.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 12, 2015)

I was looking at these through the 60x loop today and I have a couple plants that have more amber on them than I have ever allowed. I always harvest early. Often at the first sign of amber (other than those few early birds you can get). Never let them go past 4 or 5% (well, a couple times but it was by accident. LOL).

I have at least 2 plants that are already past 5%. At day 35. And, I can tell by looking at the plant that it's not time to harvest, yet. Not even close.

The breeder says 45 to 55 days and from what I have read so far, actual times are usually longer than what the breeder says. The mother was chopped at day 60 and she had only a few traces of amber.

Maybe it's just this strain.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry the pic is so blurry. But, you can still see the amount of amber in this area. Not all the plants have this and not all parts of this plant are amber. Everything is cloudy because these trichs turned cloudy as soon as they appeared.

You can tell the bud isn't mature yet. It still has nice juicy hairs. LOL

Go figure. 

View attachment trichs.jpg


View attachment trichs-1.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 17, 2015)

They look very tasty Hackerman...


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 19, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh yeah the Black Afgan hash I've tried it. I was stationed in Germany 1972 and secured some then we'll you couldn't find anything but hash then unless it was sent to you from the States. It was black and laced white with O and very kick butt almost a paranoid high so potent... Ah those were the days lol. Seems to me back then you could find the Black Afgan, Green Morocan, and Red Lebanese I think. I've not made hash yet but hope too down the road. The girls are looking very nice!


----------

